# Virginia Candle Supply with CP



## math ace (Jun 29, 2019)

I ordered about 20 fragrances from Virginia Candle Supply.  About 1/2 of them were pleasing to my nose and about 1/2 had a funky after smell that I don't normally smell with my main fragrance suppliers - Bramble Berry, Candle Science, or Rustic Escentuals.  This makes me a little wary about using the first 1/2 that were really nice smelling.

Does anyone have CP experience with the fragrances from this company?

I really liked their:
 Apple, Jack, & Peel
Capuccino Brulee
Cherry Almond
Black Cherry
Banana Cream Pie
Moonlight Path Type
Bayberry
Hot Apple Cider
Heavenly Type
Cranberry Chutney.

This company does not post the negative reviews, so their reviews can not be trusted.  Have you tried any of the above scents in CP soap?  I checked the fragrance chart, but most were not there.  I want to know how well they behaved in CP soap AND if the fragrance stuck.  I would appreciate any feedback you could offer.

Thanks


----------



## math ace (Jul 4, 2019)

I made soap samples of 6 of the above fragrances.  I was pleasantly surprised that they soaped beautifully - no ricing or seizing.

The soaps have been out of the molds only a couple of days, but so far there has been no scent morphing.

I'm now waiting to see how long the scents last.

I'm looking for some scents that stick for a long time in CP soap.  I really would like to see at least a 6 months stick with fragrance in CP soap.

If you have any recommendations, I would gladly take them.  I've found a few off of the fragrance review chart.  I don't know why, but it looks like the masculine scents tend to be the ones that "sticks for over a year".


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 5, 2019)

VCS is right up the road from me but I haven't used their stuff yet. I bought several fragrances, though none in common with you. They have some nice scents but some smell too similar to others they offer and some have the fake smell I'm not too fond of. In talking with one the guys that works there he said some scents discolor really bad. He showed me a bar of Christmas soap that was green for about 2 weeks, then the color morphed into a coffee hue.


----------



## math ace (Jul 6, 2019)

Thanks for the information Iseleigh.  Yes, that "fake smell" of some of their scents is why I was so hesitant to even waste my time soaping with the good smelling fragrances. So far, the good scents have not developed any of that "fake smell".

I'll take a fragrance that discolors over a fragrance that morphs or fades!  I'm new to CP soap and having to test so much more than I ever did with M&P.  I looking for some fragrances that will last longer than the cure period!

Banana Cream Pie is the scent sample on the bottom left.  It was colored YELLOW to start with and discolored within 24 hours.  It is continuing to discolor.  The rest are holding pretty stable.

I am learning all kinds of things about fragrances and soap behavior with my sample making!


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 6, 2019)

math ace said:


> Thanks for the information Iseleigh.  Yes, that "fake smell" of some of their scents is why I was so hesitant to even waste my time soaping with the good smelling fragrances. So far, the good scents have not developed any of that "fake smell".
> 
> I'll take a fragrance that discolors over a fragrance that morphs or fades!  I'm new to CP soap and having to test so much more than I ever did with M&P.  I looking for some fragrances that will last longer than the cure period!
> 
> ...


I like the color it's turning but it certainly isn't the color of a banana. The guy said the higher the vanillin content (listed on the bottle) the more it will discolor. The scents I have are varied in vanillin content, and now I'm wondering how I can color my bars the way I want without getting weird shades.
I've only ever done CP soap, and until a couple weeks ago had never used anything but EO's and had never used colorants. I need the MP soap for a few embeds I'm planning, so I have to branch out into Mp like you had to with CP. Lol


----------



## math ace (Jul 6, 2019)

I've got a birthday cake scent that is to die for and it discolors to almost black. 
I am planning on using a design similar to the one Soap Queen did in the above photo.
I would scent the MOST of the soap and let it do its thing.  I would reserve a small amount of UNSCENTED batter and color it white for contrast. 

Above is a picture of the *Soap Queens* soaps for her *Thai Tea Melt Tutorial *which can be found at the following address:
* https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/tips-and-tricks/tips-for-swirling-melt-pour-soap/*

This is the kind of thing that I have in mind to do with the heavy vanillin scents.

FYI:  The above is a Melt and Pour Soap. The great thing about Melt and Pour is that the fragrances don't morph or fade like they do in CP.  Also, no problems with scents misbehaving - no acceleration, ricing, or seizing issues.  IMHO: the only negative with Melt and Pour is the sweating.


----------



## math ace (Aug 2, 2019)

*At the end of the first month:
*
Cherry Almond - was so strong, almost harsh, at pour, but has mellowed a respectable cherry almond at 1 month check.  

Banana Cream Pie - DC badly,  can only smell tones of vanilla,  and the scent is light at one month.

Moonlight Path Type - This is starting to fade.  I still smell the Moonlight Path fragrance, but I am starting to smell a SOAP smell too.

Bayberry - WINNER, WINNER, Chicken Dinner! PLEASE, HOLD... PLEASE, don't fade..

Heavenly Type - light scent at pour, still light scent at 1 month check.  It reminds me of a dial soap scent.  Not the Gold Dial, but one of the other ones.  
          Next time, I'm at the store, I'll sniff the soaps and figure out which one it reminds me off LOL.. 


Cranberry Chutney - CINNAMON... No Cranberry, No chutney,  just cinnamon.. Still holding good at one month.


I still need to test Virgina Candles :
       Apple, Jack, & Peel
       Capuccino Brulee
       Hot Apple Cider


----------



## Iseleigh (Aug 4, 2019)

The second time I was at VACS somebody called in a $500+ order that included Banana Cream Pie in a large quantity. I think she was a regular customer in another state, so maybe she knows how to get the scent to stick? Of the several scents I've gotten there, I'm having trouble with them fading/morphing in the bottle after being opened for a couple weeks. Toasted Almond and Hot Apple Cider are so far holding strong in a 3 week old soap.


----------



## math ace (Aug 7, 2019)

HERE is the UPDATE!
Most of VCS fragrances do not have their MUR listed on the web page.  I made all my scents at 6 % ppo.
I contacted VCS and found our the MUR for the scents I liked.

Moonlight path ...    MUR   25%
Cherry Almond ...    MUR    6.7%
Heavenly .....             MUR    6.7%
and  the favorite
Bayberry....                MUR    .18%

YES, Folks, Bayberry is not really skin safe!  DANG,  DANG,  DANG!
I'll update you with the fragrance stick at 3 months.

@Iseleigh ,

Did you get the MUR for the Apple Cider?
I forgot to ask about that scent and the Apple Peel & Jack.

At the one week spot, VCS Cappucino Brulee is not as good as BB's Expresso or CS Hazelnut coffee.



math ace said:


> Most of VCS fragrances do not have their MUR listed on the web page.  I made all my scents at 6 % ppo.
> I contacted VCS and found our the MUR for the scents I liked.
> 
> Bayberry....                MUR    .18%
> ...



I just got a follow-up email from VCS.  They checked into the super low MUR for the Bayberry fragrance and found an error.  The actual MUR is 6%.  
I am so delighted with this because I had great hopes for this fragrance.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 8, 2019)

That's exciting as Bayberry is a holiday favorite of mine and many family members! So far my favorite is NG's which has a lower INCI safety but plenty strong enough at it's stated use rate. I'll be interested to hear how you like VCS Bayberry!


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 9, 2019)

KristaY said:


> That's exciting as Bayberry is a holiday favorite of mine and many family members! So far my favorite is NG's which has a lower INCI safety but plenty strong enough at it's stated use rate. I'll be interested to hear how you like VCS Bayberry!


Can you describe what you smell in the NG bayberry?  I was hesitant to buy it due to low INCI and the Acceleration part due to my recipe.  And I don't think I have smelled this scent before- or if I did I didn't know what it was.  The description sounds familiar


----------



## MickeyRat (Aug 9, 2019)

I've used their sandalwood,  ocean breeze,  drakar type and apple/maple/bourbon.  I'm a hobbyist and i give away the soap fairly quickly after I make it so I can't speak about sticking for 6 months.  So far, everyone likes the ocean breeze and the drakar.  Some people like the sandalwood.  No one's smelled the apple/maple/bourbon but, my wide and I.  We like like it.  That one's a bit deceptive.  It smells like butterscotch out of the bottle but, in soap it smells more as described.  I like it a lot.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 10, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Can you describe what you smell in the NG bayberry?  I was hesitant to buy it due to low INCI and the Acceleration part due to my recipe.  And I don't think I have smelled this scent before- or if I did I didn't know what it was.  The description sounds familiar



NG's description is exactly what I smell:

_Top Notes:  bayberry
Mid Notes:  clove, nutmeg, ginger
Base Notes:  cypress, cedar, balsam, fir, musk_

If I were to nail down the primary notes that I detect it would be bayberry, clove, nutmeg with a hint of cedar. It's a traditional holiday scent for me and I usually have a wax melt going in a bathroom throughout December. The 3% use rate is plenty and it holds well in CP. I have a couple of bars left from last year's batch and they haven't faded at all. It does accel for me so I usually do a single color and stir in embeds.


----------



## Nayira (Aug 18, 2019)

This post is a lot of help I purchased about 10 fragrances from VCS and the only one in common with yours is the banana cream pie. Since I have not used it now I know what to expect. 
Also I recently used their peach bellini and after a week of curing the scent completely disappeared.
Are there any ingredients/ additives that help with scent retention?


----------



## math ace (Aug 18, 2019)

@ Nayira,

I am currently on a mission to find some scents that are famous for their ability to STICK!  
The recommendations I have received from fellow soapers were for fragrances that didn't need help to stick.   
You may want to check that thread out.  It is called 
"  *HELP! Need a fragrance suggestions for CP soap  "*


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 19, 2019)

Nayira said:


> This post is a lot of help I purchased about 10 fragrances from VCS and the only one in common with yours is the banana cream pie. Since I have not used it now I know what to expect.
> Also I recently used their peach bellini and after a week of curing the scent completely disappeared.
> Are there any ingredients/ additives that help with scent retention?


 Peach fragrances are really hard to get to stick.  I've tried numerous peach FO's and they've all seemed to disappear.


----------



## Nayira (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks so much for the reply and suggestions I will definitely go check that out!


----------



## math ace (Nov 16, 2019)

math ace said:


> *At the end of the first month:
> *
> Cherry Almond - was so strong, almost harsh, at pour, but has mellowed a respectable cherry almond at 1 month check.
> 
> ...



At almost 5 months, these scents are still holding.

The hot apple cider is just over 3 months old still doing fine.



math ace said:


> HERE is the UPDATE!
> Most of VCS fragrances do not have their MUR listed on the web page.  I made all my scents at 6 % ppo.
> I contacted VCS and found our the MUR for the scents I liked.
> 
> ...



Fyi:
This company takes a long time getting back to you with the MUR information. I really wish they would just post it on their web site for ALL fragrances!

I soapped the hot apple cider at 6%.  At 4%, the fragrance would be 33% lighter... Ummm,  maybe too light at that usage rate!


----------



## rjuconnfan (Nov 18, 2019)

I called the company because I could not find their usage rates. They answered first ring and gave me all the rates immediately. They were lower than for most FO I have used from others, but to be fair they were all pumpkin cinnamon type which are lower. But they told me they are changing the bottles and are going to list all the use rates on the bottles soon.  I wish all sellers would do this.  I have sused several VCS scents and have not had any issues with them morphing or fading in CP. Have not tried any other use for them.


----------



## math ace (Nov 18, 2019)

@rjuconnfan 

I did have to call VCS for usage rates at one point because they weren't responding to my emails for the information.  When I called, I didn't get an immediate answer.  They took down my request and got back with me.  

*Which scents have you tried from them?*

I did have issues with fading in CP soap with their - Apple, Jack, & Peel,  Capuccino Brulee by the 3 month mark.  BB's Espresso and Candle Science's Hazlenut Coffee are holding much better and truer at the same point in time. 

I did have issues with Moonlight Path Type morphing slightly around 2 months.  There is a strange undertone that shows up.

The Cherry Almond is definitely weaker at 5 months. It is still true to the original fragrance, just weaker.  I am calling it a KEEPER.  
It is super strong in the beginning .

AND I can't find my notes on the  Black Cherry and Banana Cream Pie fragrances


----------

